
Ask HN: What is the percentage of people interested in embedded systems here? - justavm
I am keep posting things about embedded systems &#x2F; electronics sometimes by using a throw a way accounts.<p>I also searched some key words and seen not much people answering questions around those topics.<p>What is the main reason? Any advice?
======
joezydeco
Career-long embedded developer here.

I enjoy participating in HN to discuss technical topics and whatnot, but I
don't count on it as an information source for embedded work.

You'll find a few people here noodling with various toy projects and the Rust
Evangelism Strike Force pops in from time to time, but that's about it.

Is there a reason? I don't have one. Probably because everyone else here is
trying to create the next Uber and isn't down in the trenches poking at
flywires.

Maybe try /r/embedded if you want to chat about things or ask for homework
help because your professor is too busy. The S/N ratio is pretty decent there.

~~~
justavm
I was trying get info more around hw/sw startup bootstrapping, not pure
embedded systems related topics. Rust is great might replace C in near future.
I do like discussions around programming languages. I do believe Covid will
change the definition of the next Uber a lot but i got your point.

I would love to hear your comments about the post i did recently, thanks in
advance.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23025510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23025510)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23036604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23036604)

~~~
joezydeco
Looks like you're getting feedback on /r/embedded, so there ya go.

Personally I think you've created a hammer in search of a nail. Still, it's a
nice piece of work.

~~~
justavm
Thank you for the reddit help. Will love to get your professional detailed
opinion for my project, thanks in advance.

------
ddingus
I do not know the percentage, but it's not trivial. That seems safe, given the
comments made in passing here.

I am interested.

